# Shelter Dogs- What Is Your Attachment Level?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I know most people get attached to the dogs in shelter especially if the particular dog(s) have been at the shelter for a while. Do you find that you get really attached to the dogs or do you have a loose attachment? 

When I first started volunteering a few years ago,I would always get attached to the dogs.I knew that they would be leaving(hopefully adopted),but it was always hard.However this started to affect my health especially when there was a dog that was really awesome,but never got adopted. So now I still have an attachment,but it's very loose. I will be nice to them,but I don't try to treat them the same as I do my dogs at home. 

In the beginning I would always bring special treats (such as smoked butcher meaty bones for dogs) and toys for EACH dog at the shelter. As the staff got to know me,some would go on field trips to get out of the shelter for a while.

It's pretty normal for a certain level of attachment to take place,but I think it's important to keep it under control.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's important to care so we find them a good placement - for them, not just to have them out of our rescue. 
But we can't become too attached or we'd keep them all. 

It's when you just know you can't find a placement that'd be "good enough" that you're in a danger zone 

Most the time I can't wait until they leave! But not so much so we'll compromise on their placements!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When I've volunteered there usually were a few certain animals I would connect with. I wouldn't have that with every single animal though.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> When I've volunteered there usually were a few certain animals I would connect with. I wouldn't have that with every single animal though.


This is what I experienced.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

There were always certain dogs that stood out from the crowd, so to speak. And those dogs I took a special interest in and felt a stronger attachment to. 

But in general, I didn't form a strong attachment to the dogs I worked with, either as a volunteer or as paid staff. There were goals I had for all the dogs, such as a good home, but that was a generalized goal and not overly specific to any particular dog.
Sheilah


----------

